# Better to be lucky than good



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Nice. Lot of fish w/in striking distance of the ramp at LK.


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

grass bass said:


> Nice. Lot of fish w/in striking distance of the ramp at LK.


roger that. Easy parking ta boot!


----------

